# [SOLVED] PowerDVD Lag



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have never been a big DVD fan, I usually just convert my DVDs to mpg or avi and put them on a hard drive.

However, I tried to play a DVD last night on PowerDVD and it was jumpy and skippy. It was suttle but very noticeable.

I have a great computer so I'm not really sure what the problem could be.


Keep in mind I literally turned off every process to test the theory and it was still skippy.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PowerDVD Lag*

Hi,

Make sure DMA is enabled for the DVD drive.
Enable "Hardware acceleration" in PowerDVD > Configuration > Video.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: PowerDVD Lag*

worked like a charm, thank you!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## Busato (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys I discovered that if you go to the last chapter of the DVD or blu Ray and rewind it back to the start and then play it, it doesn't lag in powerdvd dx, well at least for a while... Why is that?!
I got a Dell studio 14 with Ati 512 dedicated but only 64 bits


----------



## Busato (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh and when it lags you can hear the blu Ray drive reading really loud! Is it hardware issues or it is normal?


----------

